# Schwertlilien im Herbst



## Nymphaion (24. Sep. 2009)

Hallo,

bei uns hat heute die erste Herbst-__ Schwertlilie geblüht (eine __ Iris-barbata-Sorte). Natürlich gibt es keine 'Herbst'-__ Schwertlilien, aber unter den Iris-barbata-Sorten gibt es eine Handvoll, die nach der eigentlichen Blütezeit im Frühling dann im Herbst ein zweites Mal blühen. Zwei weitere Sorten sind in den Startlöchern, eine davon wird morgen oder übermorgen ganz öffnen (eine Blaue), und die dritte hat die Knospen noch so geschlossen dass ich die Farbe nicht erkennen kann. Ich werd davon auch noch Bilder einstellen.


----------



## Dodi (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Schwertlilien im Herbst*

Hallo Werner,

schöne Blüte, 
da hast Du jetzt ja nochmal Frühling...


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Schwertlilien im Herbst*

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich es endlich geschafft auch von der zweiten Sorte ein Bild aufzunehmen. 

  Die Sorte heisst 'Over and Over'. Die gelbe auf dem vorigen Bild heisst übrigens 'Double Day'


----------



## Dodi (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Schwertlilien im Herbst*

Hallo Werner,

die ist aber schöööön! 

Gefällt mir noch besser als die gelbe, zumal Blautöne bei Pflanzen ja seltener vorkommen.


----------



## buddler (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Schwertlilien im Herbst*

hallo!
ich liebe schwertlilien und __ taglilien.
bin durch zufall dazu gekommen.in meinem neuen garten wuchs in diesem jahr eine wunderschöne taglilie.diese kräftigen farben hatten es mir angetan.
hier mal eine seite mit wunderschönen schwertlilien.
hier werd ich mich im nächsten jahr erst mal eindecken.
von mir aus könnts schon wieder frühjahr sein
extrem schöne blautöne dabei
http://www.taglilienshop.de/index.php/cPath/13
schönen gruß vom buddler


----------



## buddler (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Schwertlilien im Herbst*

uups,hab gerade erst gesehen,dass du selber händler bist
wollte nicht die kundschaft abwerben oder so.
hab mt dem laden nix zu tun.hab nur den link gefunden und dachte da so herrliche blautöne dabei sind,setze ich ihn mal rein.
also nix für ungut.
das fettnäpfchen war auch nicht zu sehen auf den ersten blick.oops


----------



## sister_in_act (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Schwertlilien im Herbst*

hallo alle

meine gelben schwertlilien sitzen  ja tief im teich und das seit jahren und sind immer üppig.
seit letztem jahr habe ich eine sibirische, blaue sorte, die ebenfalls im wasser den strengen winter gut überlebt hat und viele blüten hatte.

kann man denn alle schwerlilien in wasser setzen und gedeihen sie dort?
oder ist es sortenabhängig und ich habe nur massel gehabt zufällig?
vielleicht kann werner das beantworten...?

grüße
ulla


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Schwertlilien im Herbst*

Hallo,

man kann die wenigsten Schwertlilien ins Wasser setzen, das geht nur mit __ Iris pseudacorus, Iris laevigata und Iris versicolor. Iris fulva, Iris setosa, Iris louisiana, Iris missouriensis, Iris ensata und Iris sibirica sind besser im feuchten Boden aufgehoben. Alle übrigen Schwertlilien haben eine mehr oder weniger stark ausgeprägte Empfindlichkeit gegenüber Nässe. Iris barbata geht meistens ein wenn ihre Rhizome mit Mulch oder ähnlichem bedeckt werden, weil es ihr dann zu feucht wird.


----------



## sister_in_act (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Schwertlilien im Herbst*

danke werner

dann kann meine ..sibirische... keine sein.stand zwar so auf dem beizettel aber war ein spontankauf im baumarkt.
allerdings habe ich gerade gelesen, daß die sumpfschwerlilie gelb bis 30 cm nur im wasser stehen sollte.
bei mir steht sie ca 1,10 tief. und das seit jahren--erst im alten teich und im neuen ebenso.
vielleicht ist sie aber auch nur extrem abgehärtet über die  jahre...

gruß und schönen sonntag
ulla


----------



## Nymphaion (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Schwertlilien im Herbst*

Hallo,

ich wollte mal die fehlende dritte Irissorte präsentieren:

 

Die dritte Sorte war weiß, sie heißt 'Lunar Whitewash'

 

Die beiden anderen __ Iris blühen immer noch (das Bild ist am Wochenende aufgenommen). Offensichtlich halten die Blüten im Herbst viel länger als im Frühling.


----------

